# Is there time delay on RCA cables??



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is time delay of signal on RCA cables...if so how much delay per foot?????


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

alexa7x23 said:


> Does anyone know if there is time delay of signal on RCA cables...if so how much delay per foot?????


*Inconsequential*. Signals travel at somewhat less than the speed of light. So, estimating that at 186,282 miles per second, we can say that light travels one foot in about .001*micro*seconds. If the electrical signal is only half as fast due to reactance and other factors, it then comes to about .002microseconds for that foot of wire.


----------



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

Okay so basically your saying No..haha..my worries is that I have one sub running on a 50ft RCA cable and another sub on a 8ft RCA cable ..just wondering if there would be any delay to the cable length..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

The problem isn't cable length..... generally issues are due to speaker distances.

The speed if sound is very very slow compared to the speed at which audio passes through wires.

You wouldn't be able to tell speakers side-by-side, which one had a 200ft cable or 2ft cable.

If it was a problem, the length of inductors in crossovers would wreak havoc


----------



## alexa7x23 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ah ha makes cents hahaha..Thankx guys


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

The delay in coax cable is about 1.33 Nanoseconds (billionths) per foot
The delay for sound in the air is about 1.27 Milliseconds (thousandths) per foot


----------



## astrallite (Apr 30, 2010)

If there is time delay its such a miniscule amount there is no way you could possibly perceive the difference. There are much more important things that should be the focus of your attention in a sound system IMO.


----------

